# I need help. Relaxing hair after keratin treatment and other issues [Pics]



## ellebelle88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ladies, I have completely flucked my hair up. 

I was BSL relaxed, my hair was full and long. 
Then I tried to transition. After a year, I gave up and had someone relax it. They underprocessed it and it broke off badly. [April 2011]
The breakage led me to have it cut again. [May 2011]

But because she did a horrible job relaxing it, I ended up with three different textures on my hair: the relaxed ends, the mostly texlaxed middle, and the new growth coming in. So I decided to go to a hairdresser and see if they could do anything to get my hair on one accord so that I could mostly have an even texture. I originally went in for him to do a corrective, but he recommended the mini-Keratin. It's a formaldehyde free keratin product by Global Keratin that he said was essentially like a conditioning treatment. He told me that it was NOT a Braziilian Keratin Treatment and that this was more like a conditioner.
ETA: I did get the mini-Keratin. 

My question is, can I get a relaxer after this and if so, how long should I wait? I also want to know if I can safely do a corrective over texlaxed, Keratin-treated hair. Thanks.


----------



## belldandy (Aug 15, 2011)

At this point I would not put any more chemicals in my hair.  That's just my opinion though...

Before you get that "mini-keratin" I would look at the ingredient list.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 15, 2011)

belldandy said:


> At this point I would not put any more chemicals in my hair.  That's just my opinion though...
> 
> Before you get that "mini-keratin" I would look at the ingredient list.



I did get the "mini-Keratin" and from my understanding, it wasn't a chemical-based product.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 15, 2011)

Well in that case I would talk to the stylist. I give a side eye to most stylists. And all keratin treatments. There are a lot more risks when you have hair that is processed. But to have three textures plus a keratin sounds risky. Jut be gentle with your hair and do lots of research online as well as talking to him. I'm assuming he didn't discuss future plans with you when the service was performed. But then again if the keratin was just a conditioner, then hey. Idk dear. I hope I was at least a lil helpful. Although your hair is still beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## frizzy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would start a Google search of my questions to get as much information on the subject as possible.  There are a few on LHCF that have done BKT suscessfully or not, but the I haven't read much about getting a relaxer on top of one.  Hopefully someone can help.

Please do as much research as you can on your own until you feel satisfied with your decision.  You may (DO) want to wait until it wears off before doing another process to your hair.  Good lucK!


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 15, 2011)

How was this mini-keratin performed?  Did it have some type of chemical smell?


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Aug 15, 2011)

Um, I used Global Keratin to do a brazilian kerating treatment.  I was first introduced to the product in a salon and then ordered it myself.  I still have about a quarter of the bottle left.  It definitely has chemichal in there and a very small amount of aldehyde (part of what's in formaldehyde).  Of course it's possible that another brand has the name.

In case not, you should wait until the BKT wears off, which can take up to 4 months depending on how often you wash your hair. Or you could wash your hair with a shampoo containing sulfates/swim in the ocean.  This strips out the BKT.  But considering what your hair's been through, I'd let it rest and pamper it (DCing, etc.) for awhile.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 15, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> How was this mini-keratin performed?  Did it have some type of chemical smell?



Nope, no chemical smell. The girl clarified my hair with a clarifying shampoo then the stylist put some of the Global Keratin product on my hair. I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap for 45 minutes then she took me to the back and blowdried my hair on cool. Put me back under the dryer for 30 minutes (she said to add moisture to my hair--I don't believe it) then the stylist came. Blowdried my hair with a professional blowdryer. During this time, there were NO fumes at all. The heat from the blowdryer wasn't that hot to me either. Lastly he flat ironed my hair with about 2 passes on each strand. 

My hair turned out with a lot of body and shine.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

hhmmm, I thought the purpose of the getting the mini Keratin was to bring your hair into one accord... so did it not do what it was intended to do? If so, why do you need to relax? 

I'm sorry for the interrogation! lol


----------



## hothair (Aug 15, 2011)

What he should have done was relax the hair first before putting the BKT(it takes better after chemical processes). The other way may not let the hair relax properly and would probably give you more areas of underprocessed hair, it would also strip the treatment from your hair.  Wait at least a month before having to relax the treatment should help with managing/styling till then.

Your hair still looks good 

ETA: I relaxed my BKT natural hair with no problems at all, it was about two months from the treatment (mine lasts up to 3 months with the Global 4%)


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 15, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> Nope, no chemical smell. The girl clarified my hair with a clarifying shampoo then the stylist put some of the Global Keratin product on my hair. I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap for 45 minutes then she took me to the back and blowdried my hair on cool. Put me back under the dryer for 30 minutes (she said to add moisture to my hair--I don't believe it) then the stylist came. Blowdried my hair with a professional blowdryer. During this time, there were NO fumes at all. The heat from the blowdryer wasn't that hot to me either. Lastly he flat ironed my hair with about 2 passes on each strand.
> 
> My hair turned out with a lot of body and shine.



Based on what you wrote, I don't think its a true bkt.  If you are wary about relaxing your hair, wait about a month and after a couple of washes to do a corrective relaxer.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> hhmmm, I thought the purpose of the getting the mini Keratin was to bring your hair into one accord... so did it not do what it was intended to do? If so, why do you need to relax?
> 
> I'm sorry for the interrogation! lol



He said he did not recommend the corrective. He said re-relaxing hair would lead to more breakage and he didn't want to do that so he recommended the "mini-Keratin." He told me it would be better for my hair and that most of his customers love it.

I have not washed my hair yet to see if its one texture. He told me to wait a week and that was last Thursday so I have about 4 more days. However, I went outside last night and the humidity made my hair frizz up. Also, I came home to South Carolina and its hot and my roots have started to puff up from light sweating. So I want a relaxer because I don't feel like dealing with this reversion.


----------

